# What upcoming game/games are you looking forward to?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I looking forward to GTA V.


----------



## Blueblur (Dec 8, 2010)

Borderlands 2 and Kingdom Hearts 3D are all that come to mind right now. Especially Borderlands 2, though, lost many, MANY hours to the 20 or so characters I made in Borderlands.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Borderlands 2, Diablo 3, Bioshock Infinite, Guild Wars 2 and Max Payne 3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Only game I really care about is Resident Evil 6, and even then I won't buy it right when it comes out.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Mass Effect 3, Max Payne 3, and maybe Halo 4, but i want to see gameplay trailer first.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Torchlight 2, Diablo 3, and Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I am alive if it ever comes out.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising and Fable: The Journey. ^^


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

Max Payne 3


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Borderlands 2... I'm on a game break until that drops.

Edit: I am interested to see what GTA V will be like. I didn't really **** with IV like that.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Diablo 3, CS:GO/Promod if they are going to be playable at all, doubt it though.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Guild Wars 2 and Silent Hill: Downpour


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

This year's a good one for me when it comes to releases I'm hyped for.

Guild Wars 2, ME3, GTA V, Paper Mario 3DS (If they ever announce the release date other than "TBA 2012"), Tales of Graces f, Darksiders 2, RE6, Fire Emblem 3DS and a rumored Pokemon Wii U MMO. 

That's all just off the top of my head. Such a good year for me...


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Borderlands 2
SSX


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Counter Strike: Global Offense, Diablo 3, Guild Wars 2 are the only games I can see myself buying in the future.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, i also heard about Assassin's Creed 3 release date which is october 30th 2012, so thats definately my 2nd most anticipated game for me!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Wakfu official release(Feb 27)
Diablo 3
Torchlight 2


----------



## LK 89 (Oct 30, 2011)

ADOM 2, dead state, age of decadence


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. It's already out, but I haven't had the funds to get it. I want it bad, though.

Guild Wars 2 is definitely on my "omfgineedtoplaythis" list.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Tales of Graces F
Ni no Kuni
The Last Guardian


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

The only thing I really care about that comes out any time soon is Mass Effect 3. I'm also really interested to see what type of DLC is released for Skyrim.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Robodontopus said:


> The only thing I really care about that comes out any time soon is Mass Effect 3. I'm also really interested to see what type of DLC is released for Skyrim.


:high5


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

Infinity. That insane Opera-like space sim set in the our real-scale Milky Way galaxy, with the engine developed by Keith Newton (previously an engine programmer at Epic Games) and community-driven content development. Years in the making, and, unfortunately, at least a year yet to wait.

The game where you can look up into the sky, pick any star, start your engines, and actually fly to it, find a planet around, and land on it. Without a single loading screen. Isn't that incredible?


























Also, that's a remarkable procedural generation example: everything from intricate terrains to nebulas like these are dynamically generated rather than stored with the game:










Oh, and did I mention it's an MMO? Onward to Alpha Centauri with your friends!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Planetside 2.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, ahcookies. That looks amaazing. I guess I should start saving up some money for a new machine to run that, huh? x3 I guess I've got some time.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

ahcookies said:


> http://www.infinity-universe.com/Infinity/images/stories/Journals/TechDemo2010/patd7_med.jpg[/IM]
> 
> Infinity. That insane Opera-like space sim set in the our real-scale Milky Way galaxy, with the engine developed by Keith Newton (previously an engine programmer at Epic Games) and community-driven content development. Years in the making, and, unfortunately, at least a year yet to wait.
> 
> ...


:fall


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oh, and did I mention it's an MMO? Onward to Alpha Centauri with your friends!


I'll be following this if GW2 flops. Thanks.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

GOTY material right here:b


----------



## Wolf95 (Apr 1, 2012)

GTA V and Hitman absolution


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Diablo III


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Ni no Kuni
The Last Guardian
Pandora's Tower (hoping it gets a US release)
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs
Xenoblade Chronicles (next Friday!)
Botanicula

The first 2 being the ones I'm most looking forward to.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

A shooter with good multiplayer, it's been a while.


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Glue said:


> Ni no Kuni
> The Last Guardian
> Pandora's Tower (hoping it gets a US release)
> Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs
> ...


Got this shiz on RESERVE! 8]


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Epic Mickey 2 
LittleBigPlanet Karting


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City - May 18, 2012
Max Payne 3 - March 25th, 2012
Far Cry 3 - September 7th, 2012


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Soul Calibur 5 !!!!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

GTA

Maybe Witcher 2


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Guild Wars 2, Diablo III, and Hitman Absolution.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City - May 18, 2012
> Max Payne 3 - March 25th, 2012


Yep! Think you have the dates switched. Or maybe you have PC?

I'll be patient for RE -Operation: Raccoon City, but yeah, Max Payne 3? Pumped.

Bioshock Infinite is at the top of my list.

Resident Evil 6

Borderlands 2

The Last of Us & Overstrike have me interested.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Paper Mario 3DS


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings, Assassin's Creed III and a sequel to Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Yep! Think you have the dates switched. Or maybe you have PC?
> 
> I'll be patient for RE -Operation: Raccoon City, but yeah, Max Payne 3? Pumped.
> 
> ...


im on pc


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Borderlands 2!!! I so can't wait, they added a new character which of course looks like a gears of war character since it's the same company but I can't wait  my boyfriend and I love this game <3


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Sleeping Dogs and, I can't say it often enough, The Last Guardian.


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

The Baldur's Gate remake sounds interesting~


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Borderlands 2!!! I so can't wait, they added a new character which of course looks like a gears of war character since it's the same company but I can't wait  my boyfriend and I love this game <3


 Isn't it? I was Mordecai in the first game. But yeah, the 2nd? The ninja guy, Zero (I believe), has many people intrigued. He can apparently duplicate himself and have invisibity? Though I'm thinking of being Maya, because I really regret not being Lilith in the first game after finding out about all her cool abilities later on. So I'm conflicted, because they both seem like Sirens, even though Zero looks like a Crimson Lance assassin.

...I talk too much. Heh.



Genetic Garbage said:


> Sleeping Dogs and, I can't say it often enough, The Last Guardian.


I'm still not sure what The Last Guardian is about. I know it's from the creators of Ico and Shadow of the Colossus, so that's cool. But just not sure the plot or the gameplay style.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Diablo 3 

Guild Wars 2

Borderlands 2


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Lost Planet 3.


----------



## kapa (Dec 31, 2011)

cant wait to play diablo 3 but ive been waiting for guild wars 2 since 2007 :X SO YEAH guild wars 2!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dragon's Dogma
Assassin's Creed III
Hitman Absolution


----------



## ShylyPolite (Apr 17, 2012)

Papo y Yo
GTA V
The Last Guardian (taking it's sweet *** time!!)
Assassin's Creed III


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Definitely Dragon's Crown for the PS3. Dibs on the Dwarf!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

So far just Halo 4 and Borderlands 2 for the moment. Nothing has caught my eye on the gaming world other than Skyrim DLC.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Anarchy Reigns
SpyParty
Super Bat Puncher
Dragon's Dogma
Whatever nonsense Ikiki is working on


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

The Last Guardian from Team Ico


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion 2. I really gotta find a copy of Luigi's Mansion on gamecube. Miss that game so much.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Max payne 3. Its out now just haven't gotten it. 

GTA 5. Love open world games and this is my most favorite series in that category. 

Hitman absolution. These games don't come out often enough. But its also good cuz it gives them time to really improve on the game instead of comin out with the same basic game every year.

Black ops 2. Even tho its the same basic game as far as multiplayer goes. Its too much fun makin people rage.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Resident Evil 6
GTA 5
Pokemon Black & White 2
Borderlands 2


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> Paper Mario 3DS


Lol. How long has it been since we've even had any sort of update on that? I really hope they redeem themselves for all the time they're taking. The disappointment that was SPM...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

black ops 2 

lolno. j/k I'm so done with CoD.


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

GTA V
Metro Last Light
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
Aliens Colonial Marines
Crysis 3
Littlebigplanet Karting
Command & Conquer: Generals 2
Spec Ops The Line
Tomb Raider
The Last of Us


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

If they announce any Zelda games at E3, which they most certainly will, then you can bet that Zelda will definitely be my most anticipated game. It is my favourite series, after all.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Black ops 2, hopefully the story will be good. 
Pokemon white 2 as well but not as excited as id usually be for a pokemon game.

Ill probably make a few random buys if I find the trailers good but that aside I don't really like spending £40 on new games.


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma , coming out this week and looks to be fun with some interesting ideas. 
Also on a side note i really hope they show something for The Last guardian at E3 this year, been a while since we've seen anything :/


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Assassins Creed 3:
 Hell Yeah!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Madden NFL 13
NBA 2K13


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Lol. How long has it been since we've even had any sort of update on that? I really hope they redeem themselves for all the time they're taking. The disappointment that was SPM...


Glad I'm not the only one who hated that game.

And I'm starting to wonder if Paper Mario 3DS will come out this year too.


----------



## Snowflakezero (May 13, 2012)

I've grown to hate new made games... Thanks for that halo part 74... COD the pointless wonder.... But I'm getting PsychoNauts on friday ! I do wish I had gotten it back in the day..


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking forward to a lot of games for the 3DS like Animal Crossing, Kingdom Hearts, Luigis mansion 2 and Paper Mario. Looking forward to Pokemon black/white 2 and Guild Wars 2 as well  I wish they would release information on Kingdom Hearts 3 but I doubt they will any time soon._.


----------



## MalyGolab (May 22, 2012)

I've got a lot of catching up to do on the library of Xbox 360 and PS3 games because I haven't been playing much of them in the past few years. Luckily, with GameFly, that shouldn't be too hard to do. But if we're specifically talking about upcoming games, then I can't wait to play GTA V, Dishonored, Darksiders II, Aliens, Borderlands 2, Tekken Tag Tournament 2...too much to list here.


----------



## zyahia (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a huge backlog of games to play whenever I get some free time, but I'm looking forward to a lot of what others have mentioned. Especially Torchlight 2, Guild Wars 2, and Luigi's Mansion 2 on the 3DS...lots of sequels!


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Guild Wars 2 for me. Huge GW1 fan. Borderlands 2 looks good. Might even try out Black Ops 2.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

Persona 4 Arena, yay


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

torchlight2
dota2
counter-strike go
mercenary ops
path of exile


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The last of us, I've never wanted a game so much. I'm surprised I never saw this earlier.






The girl is really similar to Ellen Page too which I like . The man looks a bit like Gerard Butler too lol.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

Halo 4 and GTA 5.


----------

